# Sparrow hawk Vs pigeon



## guest0 (Mar 3, 2010)

Sparrow hawk came out of nowhere and pounced on this feral pigeon.


----------



## icassell (Mar 3, 2010)

Beautiful series of the hawk mantelling on the pigeon.  My favorite is #1


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 3, 2010)

Pigeon never had a chance, one less turd on a windshield +1 for the hawk!


----------



## Art Photographers (Mar 3, 2010)

Great grab! I woulda like to have seen you get as low as possible. But just great capture.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Mar 3, 2010)

I dont think that is a Sparrow Hawk, but the one i refer to as a sparrow hawk is the Kestrel. I could be wrong though. 

Looks like some type of Gosh Hawk


----------



## MHarvey (Mar 3, 2010)

look up eurasian sparrow hawk. goshawk seems too big for whats here. This dude is hardly bigger than the pigeon. AWESOME series by the way. 1,3,4 and 7 are my choices. 7 may be my favorite, but it's hard to say.


----------



## R6_Dude (Mar 4, 2010)

wow guess you were in the right place at the right time for those shots.


----------



## guest0 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hybrid Designz said:


> I dont think that is a Sparrow Hawk, but the one i refer to as a sparrow hawk is the Kestrel. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Looks like some type of Gosh Hawk



Yes it is a sparrowhawk, you guys in the states don't have the sparrowhawk _accipiter nisus_ but it is a real species here.  We have kestrels which you mistakenly call "Sparrow hawks" just to add confusion 

I am extremely knowledgeable about the bird species of the US ( I practically live there) and also the birds of Scotland, England etc. I used to do falconry also but yes that is a female sparrowhawk, one of the most common birds of prey in Scotland a long with the kestrel, buzzard and peregrine falcon.

You don't get sparrowhawks in North America.

The RSPB: Sparrowhawk

P.S there is no such thing as a gosh hawk, its "goshawk"  they are also a common bird here.  Yeah it looks slightly similar but very different in many respect.


Cheers.


----------



## Kethaneni (Mar 4, 2010)

It's sad that the end of one life is the feed for the other but true and beautiful.


----------

